# Anyone mix on a laptop with an i7 7700hq?



## eric_w (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm trying to downsize and simplify and was looking to get a portable rig. Doesn't have to be super powerful, but decent. Most of the gaming laptops on the market right now have the i7 7700HQ. Is this processor pretty sufficient for a decent amount of plugins and mid-sized projects?

Also, could I get away with using something like ASIO4all for my asio driver? I'm using Cubase btw.


----------



## Tyll (Sep 25, 2017)

The 7700HQ is the best laptop processor. There are a very few companies that fit desktop processors into laptops, which is an option if you have a 2000-3500€ budget and want the best of the best. An example of a company making these is Schenker (a German company - www.mysn.de). To get some perspective on the power of processors you can use userbechmark.com and look for the "MC Mixed" value. This value does not exactly show "DAW performance", but since you can compare processors on that site too, you can see the relation of two processors. The relation of the i7 7700K (desktop) to 7700HQ (laptop) is about 3:2. So yes, you get quite a bit more power in desktops, but also yes, you can definitely work on a laptop with an 7700HQ processor. 

Another factor for a good CPU performance is the heat derivation. This varies a lot between different laptop models. Therefore I'd advice you to use a site like notebookcheck.com to check whether or not your chosen model has a high risk of CPU throttling due to heat. This site also has a lot of notebooks checked for noise emission, which is a nice thing when working with audio, too. 

Good luck and have fun making music


----------

